# going to pod next month for my first proper 1/4 mile :)



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

have practised quite a bit so im gonna go do a proper run at santa pod.

r32 gtr at around 460 awhp -5s at 1.4 bar.

tein flex coilovers on 255/35/18 falken 452s.

had it on weighbridge with 1/2 tank of fuel it weighed 1520 kg so gonna be about 1650 kg full of fuel with me in it.

5 speed standard gearbox ratios and shift pattern.

standard ratio diffs.

i have managed 11.6 on the gtech, what would be my expected et and mph at santa pod ? 

anyone wanna hazard an educated guess and see how close i get to it :thumbsup:

ps any advice mucho appreciated


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> have practised quite a bit so im gonna go do a proper run at santa pod.
> 
> r32 gtr at around 460 awhp -5s at 1.4 bar.
> 
> ...


I am gonna go for 11.5 and 120MPH :thumbsup:


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

...............11.35 [email protected] 125.........you'd better launch it like mofo.....................


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

If u fail to beat my 11.8 on stock engine with steelies on 1.2 bar then u have to leave the forum!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i will try my best but i am a mechanic and by nature will drive with a bit of mechanical sympathy with regard to the launch ie slight clutch slip for a fraction of a second and also in the gear changes which will no doubt hamper my time a bit. hopefully should be comfortably in the 11s but an 11.5 - 11.35 id be over the moon with :thumbsup:

what pressure can i go down to in the rear tyres on 255/35/18s ? 

suspension seems very track orientated to me very stiff even on soft but atleast with stiffer suspension less weight will be transfered to the back so i shouldnt break any shafts or the rear diff, well hopefully :nervous: lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

minifreak said:


> If u fail to beat my 11.8 on stock engine with steelies on 1.2 bar then u have to leave the forum!


i will try :nervous::nervous::nervous::nervous: lol

it will be my first time on a proper drag strip so i wont hold my breath mate !


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> i will try my best but i am a mechanic and by nature will drive with a bit of mechanical sympathy with regard to the launch ie slight clutch slip for a fraction of a second and also in the gear changes which will no doubt hamper my time a bit. hopefully should be comfortably in the 11s but an 11.5 - 11.35 id be over the moon with :thumbsup:
> 
> what pressure can i go down to in the rear tyres on 255/35/18s ?
> 
> suspension seems very track orientated to me very stiff even on soft but atleast with stiffer suspension less weight will be transfered to the back so i shouldnt break any shafts or the rear diff, well hopefully :nervous: lol


The softer the suspension the better mate. With proper drag tyres you can go as low as 12-14psi depending upon conditions and suspension etc. Best to start off at low 20's and work down from there 1-2psi at a time until you find optimum traction :thumbsup:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine was my first attempt on the strip in a skyline! No excuses!!! I had max 440bhp so you with your 550+ should smash that!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> The softer the suspension the better mate. With proper drag tyres you can go as low as 12-14psi depending upon conditions and suspension etc. Best to start off at low 20's and work down from there 1-2psi at a time until you find optimum traction :thumbsup:


i will put them on as soft as they go but even then they aint very soft :bawling:

i wouldnt personally be interested in putting on special tyres and suspension just for drag, same as i wouldnt reduce the weight. im interested to see what i can do it in with it still being a fully kitted out and comfortabe road car, perfectly good enough to mix it up on a track day and run a 1/4 mile. 

but if i get the bug for the "living life 1/4 mile at a time" maybe things would be different. 

il try tyre pressures on the day thanks for the guideline :thumbsup:

id like some 888s but the falkens need to wear out first


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

minifreak said:


> If u fail to beat my 11.8 on stock engine with steelies on 1.2 bar then u have to leave the forum!


I'll raise you, 11.76 with stock engine and standard ceramic turbos running a safe 1 bar. Fail to beat that and you'll have to leave the country   

I predict an 11.21 if the surface is prepped nicely


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally i would of guessed 'scobby slayers' time at low 12? I guess im wrong tho! or are you chaps missing the point that slyer is running full trim? If the car is stripped like soem other cars making the 11's then ye i can see 11.7 ish all day long. 


sorry to thread steal but you have got me thinking now! 


So what sort of quarter time should a full weight r34 gtr run with 700bhp @ the flywheel? (590 @ the wheels) 



I would of guessed around 11.5? but looking at them figures i guess alot quicker?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

minifreak said:


> Mine was my first attempt on the strip in a skyline! No excuses!!! I had max 440bhp so you with your 550+ should smash that!


what tyres and suspension were you running ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

after roughly 30 practise runs on unprepped tarmac the best i could manage on my gtech was 11.6










speed seemed accurate to my gps so assuming that 11.6 was accurately measured :nervous: how much should i gain running on a proper prepped strip ?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Mine was my first attempt on the strip in a skyline! No excuses!!! I had max 440bhp so you with your 550+ should smash that!




440 flywheel or wheels?

full trim/weight car? 

What track was this?

O and as asked above i think, tyres + suspension! what psi did you run tyres at? 


sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> after roughly 30 practise runs on unprepped tarmac the best i could manage on my gtech was 11.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intresting, to be honest i find i have less grip at santa pod than on normal tarmac. It dont make sence but i defo have less grip. I think the preped tracks suit softer compound tyres like the toyos 'cliff' uses or better still slicks? It can work both ways as my tyres are really good in on damp /wet roads where the toyo's are crap i belive? 

Maybe its just the tyres i use dont like preped tracks? 


make sure when you do your runs you time it with your own timing gear so you can compare results


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Full weight 32 with full stereo system. Max 440 at fly with Goodyear eagle f1 GSD-3 and half tank of juice. Twin plate clutch also.

Time recorded at Avon park, temp bout 27'c

Can't find the slip as I think I gave it away when I sold the car!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> Intresting, to be honest i find i have less grip at santa pod than on normal tarmac. It dont make sence but i defo have less grip. I think the preped tracks suit softer compound tyres like the toyos 'cliff' uses or better still slicks? It can work both ways as my tyres are really good in on damp /wet roads where the toyo's are crap i belive?
> 
> Maybe its just the tyres i use dont like preped tracks?
> 
> ...


thats the plan mate so i can see just how accurate it really is.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Full weight 32 with full stereo system. Max 440 at fly with Goodyear eagle f1 GSD-3 and half tank of juice. Twin plate clutch also.
> 
> Time recorded at Avon park, temp bout 27'c
> 
> Can't find the slip as I think I gave it away when I sold the car!


How on earth did you manage that LOL, Best i managed was a 12.2 with same air temp and BHP . 



Then again im comparing 34 against your 32. How much lighter is the 32 than 34?



Saying that, cliff was running the same day as me and i think he has simular power. He managed his first 11 secound run, think it was something like 11.98 or simular.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Cliff J said:


> I'll raise you, 11.76 with stock engine and standard ceramic turbos running a safe 1 bar. Fail to beat that and you'll have to leave the country
> 
> I predict an 11.21 if the surface is prepped nicely


Impressive! The bar has been raised scooby!!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> How on earth did you manage that LOL, Best i managed was a 12.2 with same air temp and BHP .
> 
> 
> 
> Then again im comparing 34 against your 32. How much lighter is the 32 than 34?


Bout 100kg I'm guessing? Think mine was [email protected] from memory.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

minifreak said:


> Impressive! The bar has been raised scooby!!


it already seemed out of reach :bawling::bawling::bawling: lol


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Learn to drive lad! Launching is the key! I did 6k and dumped the clutch, then wasn't brutal thru the gears but made fast clean changes! 
Remember, you fail to beet myself or cliff then I'll get Mook to remove you from this forum lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> it already seemed out of reach :bawling::bawling::bawling: lol





Its not impossible, cliff has done it (dont forget he also still on standard turbos and a basic setup!) . However cliff does have better tyres (cant see them giving him a major advantage tho .2-5 secounds maybe? ) and also cliff runs a stripped interior. But i guess he is only saving maybe 40kg at the absolute most. 

He does however have a 33 that is heavier than a 32 i belive but around the same as 34?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> So what sort of quarter time should a full weight r34 gtr run with 700bhp @ the flywheel? (590 @ the wheels)
> 
> 
> 
> I would of guessed around 11.5? but looking at them figures i guess alot quicker?



So any guesses on what time the above 'should' run?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

minifreak said:


> Learn to drive lad! Launching is the key! I did 6k and dumped the clutch, then wasn't brutal thru the gears but made fast clean changes!
> Remember, you fail to beet myself or cliff then I'll get Mook to remove you from this forum lol


i can drive lad  i was about 6k on my best run but i havnt dumped the clutch, i may do it at pod though il see how the times are on the day. 

whatever time i get itl be a good day, im looking forward to it


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Matty if you drive like a man I'd hope for low 11's! Maybe with a hard push a 10.9999999 lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Matty if you drive like a man I'd hope for low 11's! Maybe with a hard push a 10.9999999 lol




2nd engine, 2nd gearbox, o and second clutch and 130 miles in total i guess i give it the full beans lol


launch master! LOL


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

scoooby slayer said:


> i can drive lad  i was about 6k on my best run but i havnt dumped the clutch, i may do it at pod though il see how the times are on the day.
> 
> whatever time i get itl be a good day, im looking forward to it


Yes but all your testing has been on public roads! That's a no no! 

On the strip just dump that clutch and it will be fine, but don't go mental on the shifts as the box will break!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> 2 engines, 2 gearboxes and 130 miles in total i guess i give it the full beans lol


surely thats a joke aint it ? 2 in 130 miles ?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> 2nd engine, 2nd gearboxe, o and secound clutch and 130 miles in total i guess i give it the full beans lol


Good man, if it breaks u can always go 3ltr ;-) lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

minifreak said:


> Yes but all your testing has been on public roads! That's a no no!
> 
> On the strip just dump that clutch and it will be fine, but don't go mental on the shifts as the box will break!


no mate i have a tarmac private road i use now. well its concrete but it has an inch of tarmac on it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

minifreak said:


> Good man, if it breaks u can always go 3ltr ;-) lol


LOL, as it happenes i have a RB30 now. Just waiting to fit it. 


Going back to if im serious, yes im serious! There is a long story behind each failer that im not going to go into. :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> LOL, as it happenes i have a RB30 now. Just waiting to fit it.
> 
> 
> Going back to if im serious, yes im serious! There is a long story behind each failer that im not going to go into. :thumbsup:


ok fair does, at least you stuck with it and didnt throw the towel in as many would of done no doubt :thumbsup:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

I have nothing to add in terms of knowledge on the subject but have fun, be sympathetic and enjoy yourself


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> ok fair does, at least you stuck with it and didnt throw the towel in as many would of done no doubt :thumbsup:


cant back out now mate! i have to much invested. 

you two may be intrested to read this thread. Its my last build from start to finish. However as i said i now have a RB30 thats going in. Im going to put a projects thread up on here 'gtr forum' when i finally have the car how i want it. 


enjoy (i hope) - My R34 GTR V-SPEC Nismo/omori factory S1 - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Geting.se - 261511-powerspeedcalculator005.jpg :

well that gives a theoretical 11.3 for me but i wont hold my breath :bawling::nervous: lol

il try my best though and see what i can do just hope the clutch holds out :nervous:

il post results when ive been :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

that table seems to list times alot quicker than in the real world mate.


I think if you knock 100 hp of your time it will give you a better figure. 

The table must be foir full slicks etc on perfect track etc. 



@ 'cliff' how heavy is your car and weight? maybe this will help on the table?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I ran a best 11.25 @ 200kph with what I think was 482hp at the wheels but cant confirm that as apparently every single dyno my car has ever been on was wildly inaccurate.
That was full weight with stereo etc: all carpet but heavier than a standard car as it had a half cage at the time.
11.3 / 4 is pretty realistic if you get everything perfect


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I think thats the point those times must be with a good/perfect launch and decent gear changes all the way

so for the guys that take it seriously then they should be theree but for those that dont especially first attempts they arte more a target than anything.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I ran a best 11.25 @ 200kph with what I think was 482hp at the wheels but cant confirm that as apparently every single dyno my car has ever been on was wildly inaccurate.


The 1320 black dyno doesn't lie, I'll see what ye ole power/speed calculator says..............

200kph @ 1600kg its 480-500whp but you "could" have been running 10.7 to 10.8 on an ideal run.

Your figure seems right but if you want to check get it on Infomotives dyno, results from there are consistantly backed up at the strip.:thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> that table seems to list times alot quicker than in the real world mate.
> 
> 
> I think if you knock 100 hp of your time it will give you a better figure.
> ...


400 whp at my weight is 11.6 on that graph so fingers crossed il manage around that.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I ran a best 11.25 @ 200kph with what I think was 482hp at the wheels but cant confirm that as apparently every single dyno my car has ever been on was wildly inaccurate.
> That was full weight with stereo etc: all carpet but heavier than a standard car as it had a half cage at the time.
> 11.3 / 4 is pretty realistic if you get everything perfect



what was your 60ft for that 11.2 glenn ? awesome time :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

imo the best thing to do is to drive with the least amount of mechanical sympathy possible. the old saying 'drive like your trying to break it' can really help.

my guess (if you give it hell) is 11.5:thumbsup:

i imagine you will start off giviing it too much clutch slip for the first one or two runs, then you'll end up getting off the clutch asap and run better 60fts.

kev


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigkev said:


> imo the best thing to do is to drive with the least amount of mechanical sympathy possible. the old saying 'drive like your trying to break it' can really help.
> 
> my guess (if you give it hell) is 11.5:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


tbh i think she will be getting hell after a few practices as i have an annoying clutch slip for a few miles every time i drive it :bawling: once used hard though after a couple of small slips it grips perfect. so worse case i may break the gearbox but im not overly bothered as the clutch will soon need looking at anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> tbh i think she will be getting hell after a few practices as i have an annoying clutch slip for a few miles every time i drive it :bawling: once used hard though after a couple of small slips it grips perfect. so worse case i may break the gearbox but im not overly bothered as the clutch will soon need looking at anyways. :thumbsup:


perfect drag mentallity:thumbsup:

my old clutch was similar, i used to lauch out of the burnout zone to make it that tiny but 'snatchier' for the run

k


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I honestly cant rember, Ill see if I can dig out the timeslip (not something I would keep but possible) If anyone wants to call me a liar I can post the winning trophy and certificate that says [email protected]

Yoda ran 11.2000 @ 198kph with the exact same turbos, and told me I could never beat that time, so I spent the entire series trying to beat his time and did beat his mph but not his et.
His car made 380kws at the wheels on Robins rolling road, mine made 482hp at the hubs on turbo vehicles dyno


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigkev said:


> perfect drag mentallity:thumbsup:
> 
> my old clutch was similar, i used to lauch out of the burnout zone to make it that tiny but 'snatchier' for the run
> 
> k


interesting, did your clutch sort of slip abit maybe jump 500 rpm for 1/2 a second then grab a few times when cold ? and then work fine after driven a few miles and launched ?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> that table seems to list times alot quicker than in the real world mate.
> 
> 
> I think if you knock 100 hp of your time it will give you a better figure.
> ...


Matty, I've not weighed my car but hope I've lost 50-60kgs at least, maybe more. 

My weight is about 92kgs though and standard weight is 1530 = 1622kgs + a guesstimate of 55kgs loss = 1567kgs with driver.

Parts removed are:

Stereo and 4 x speakers
Aircon rad/pump/hoses + big heavy bracket
Spare wheel/Jack/tools
Door cards, rear seat belts and holders, boot tim, parcel shelf and a few brackets here and there. 
Exhaust is the lightweight titanium Kakimoto GT1.OZ, weighs a fraction of the standard one. 
There are other bits, like the super-light headlight duct in place of the headlight, Rota alloys around 9kgs each, but until it gets weighed I officially don't know.

So, my 11.76 @ 116mph, 1567kgs + 360bhp at the hubs, looks quite good on that table I think


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> interesting, did your clutch sort of slip abit maybe jump 500 rpm for 1/2 a second then grab a few times when cold ? and then work fine after driven a few miles and launched ?


it never slipped during normal driving at all. but under a full bore launch it did slip a small amount (probably not as much as 500 rpm). it was usually fine after a launch or 2 though. its not that uncommon.

i once did about 9 full on launches at 'pod in about 40 mins with a well worn clutch. after that it had about as much grip as a salmon on a jetski. and i had a very slow drive home. then me and justin had to stay late and change the clutch the night before robs memorial run to brighton. :chairshot

Remember - drive it like you want to break it.:thumbsup:

kev


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

bigkev said:


> a salmon on a jetski


Now there's a Youtube video I'd watch


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

bigkev said:


> it never slipped during normal driving at all. but under a full bore launch it did slip a small amount (probably not as much as 500 rpm). it was usually fine after a launch or 2 though. its not that uncommon.
> 
> i once did about 9 full on launches at 'pod in about 40 mins with a well worn clutch. after that it had about as much grip as a salmon on a jetski. and i had a very slow drive home. then me and justin had to stay late and change the clutch the night before robs memorial run to brighton. :chairshot
> 
> ...


hopefully she will be ok for a while, if not il be ringing justin about getting the box off :bawling: lol i assume clutch plates are available if thats all it needs when it does give up ? ive had a look but all i can find is a nismo twin kit with flywheel etc for £1200 ! :bawling:


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> How on earth did you manage that LOL, Best i managed was a 12.2 with same air temp and BHP .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm just coming back from my 1st ever drag race. i managed a nice 12.272" with my 500 hp R34 (GTSS turbos @ 1.5b) weighted at 1600kgs with half tank without me (1700kgs with me inside lol ) . today was the quaifications. tomorrow is the race... :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GT4 Addicted said:


> i'm just coming back from my 1st ever drag race. i managed a nice 12.272" with my 500 hp R34 (GTSS turbos @ 1.5b) weighted at 1600kgs with half tank without me (1700kgs with me inside lol ) . today was the quaifications. tomorrow is the race... :thumbsup:


cool my 32 is 1500 kg half tank no driver hoping for anywhere in the 11s tbh.

not long now just a few more days


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well i went today it was major busy, was there from 830 - 430 and got 3 runs :bawling:

first run complete balls up on the launch 13.8 at 117 mph lol
second run missed 3rd and went into fifth 12.8 at 117 mph 
last run big wheel spin again but better run and managed 12.3 at 122 mph with a 2.2 60 ft :bawling:

im happy considering its my first attempt.

ive done plenty of clean runs with the gtech with consistent 1.8 - 1.9 60fts but couldnt get below 2.2 today on the gtech ? 

good fun i shall be returning to get my 11


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

You know... sometime I honestly wonder about the track surfaces at Santa Pod.

It seems fast car seems to go lower at Pod... Not sure if it is because we are under "pressure" at the light... 
Or if the surfaces actually is more slippery than standard road surfaces...

I always hear cars having problem with traction at Santa Pod... No matter if it is a 10's second GTR or a 15's Honda Civic...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> You know... sometime I honestly wonder about the track surfaces at Santa Pod.
> 
> It seems fast car seems to go lower at Pod... Not sure if it is because we are under "pressure" at the light...
> Or if the surfaces actually is more slippery than standard road surfaces...
> ...


it is quite different hundreds of eyes watching, having to wear a helmet. 
i didnt touch a thing tyres were all still at 30 psi and suspension rock solid the reason being i want an 11 in true 100 % road form even if its an 11.99 lol. 

i think my 122.55 mph terminal shows its more than doable, 3 runs wasnt enough for the driver to get aquainted to the track :bawling: lol

very nice white rb motorsport 32 gtr there that ran next to me when i missed 3rd gear he done 139 mph at 11 dead on a 1.97 60 ft!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

See... thats the thing...

I got most people saying that you should be seeing 1.6 60ft on the strip if you are medium level... and should see around a 1.4 60ft if you are pro....

Well... how many of us have hit the 1.6 60ft on road tyres (No R888 or other Road Legal Semi-Slick) at Santa Pod?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

your speeds across the line are good considering your times, so i think the car does have lower times in it, you just need the practice

by my maths, (judging by your 12.3 run) if you could get your 60fts down to 1.8secs then you should see an 11.5 :bowdown1assuming no missed gears, massive wheel spin etc)

which, coincidentally, is what i guessed you could run earlier in the thread.

nice work mate, it is slightly addictive isnt it.

kev


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Nocturnal said:


> See... thats the thing...
> 
> I got most people saying that you should be seeing 1.6 60ft on the strip if you are medium level... and should see around a 1.4 60ft if you are pro....
> 
> Well... how many of us have hit the 1.6 60ft on road tyres (No R888 or other Road Legal Semi-Slick) at Santa Pod?


ceratinly not me today mate lol im only on falken 452s but i can do better with more practice its all in the clutch slip, but its alot different to normal tarmac.

i should do a 1.9 with a bit more practice id hope. 

1.6s and 1.4s seem too out of reach for me i dont want a specific drag car its a road car and will remain with all its comforts and abilitys


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Is santa pod that bad?

I had my first drag race at elvington a few months ago, and that was bad.

I blame the surface, and not my truly awful ability to launch a car.

I dont get the 60ft and terminal speeds though, as mine seemed very different to everyone elses?

it think the best i done was a 1.9, 12.0 with a teminal of 109, and i had a bit of a weave going on.

122 terminal seems good and must get better if you get below 1.9:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Santa pod is the worsed place i have dragged at and i used to do alot of dragging. 

I always classed santa pods grip to be around the same as damp roads. 

I also suffer from wheel hop there that i NEVER get on the road. Always when i get into 3rd gear the car starts bouncing with wheelspin (how many 400 BHP Gtr's do you know that spin all 4 wheels in 3rd gear!) or in my supra i get into 3rd and have to keep around half throttle to stop it spinning around! (i went through the finish line backwards in the supra many years ago) 


However! i have only ever run road tyres there. I think the prep of the track must be suited to slick tyres/rubber compound maybe? 


if i run at longmarston / stratford / york raceway i find my times .5 secound quicker. I still suffer from grip but in lower gears and by the time im in 3rd the car will grip.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> well i went today it was major busy, was there from 830 - 430 and got 3 runs :bawling:
> 
> first run complete balls up on the launch 13.8 at 117 mph lol
> second run missed 3rd and went into fifth 12.8 at 117 mph
> ...




How did your offical times compare to your gmeter results ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> How did your offical times compare to your gmeter results ?


the 12.8 at 117 mph was 12.6 at 120 mph on the g tech, but thats set on 12" rollout and i was well into stageing so i think thats where the 2 tenths and 3 mph were gained. 60 ft on the 12.8 was identical at 2.3 and ive done a 1.8 on the gtech so a minimum of .4 can come off my 12.3 that had 2.2 60 ft. 

theoretically i should be in the mid 11s if i can get my launch as good at pod as ive done elsewhere. 122 mph aint too shy either and theres more to be had there as 1st gear was literally all wheelspin.

technically ive done an 11 as ive done an 11.6 on the gtech so even deep staging it would still be an 11.8 but i want that slip for my records


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> the 12.8 at 117 mph was 12.6 at 120 mph on the g tech, but thats set on 12" rollout and i was well into stageing so i think thats where the 2 tenths and 3 mph were gained. 60 ft on the 12.8 was identical at 2.3 and ive done a 1.8 on the gtech so a minimum of .4 can come off my 12.3 that had 2.2 60 ft.
> 
> theoretically i should be in the mid 11s if i can get my launch as good at pod as ive done elsewhere. 122 mph aint too shy either and theres more to be had there as 1st gear was literally all wheelspin.
> 
> technically ive done an 11 as ive done an 11.6 on the gtech so even deep staging it would still be an 11.8 but i want that slip for my records




End of the day if you dont have the slip it dont count LOL! 

Its nice to know your G meter is pretty close. Goes to show the lack of grip at santa pod if you can get quicker on normal tarmac (providing you are running on flat tarmac) 


to be honest your times are around what i thought you would get at the pod, maybe you should try stratford raceway next time we are all down there. Where are you from? Is stratford closer for you or santa pod?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

the pod is better prepped than shakey but cars on road tyres on RWYB days fluck it up... I've done 1.56s at full weight on dot marked hoosiers... I wouldn't do a full power launch at the pod on road tyres... I sheared the front off the diff on road tyres... and wheel hop is a problem on road tyres...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> cars on road tyres on RWYB days fluck it up.




Why? How does a road tyre fluck it up? 


Also what causes wheel hop? I suffer from this real bad at santa pod, if i let off and then re apply the throttle in 3rd it does it again. In 1st and 2nd gear i just hit the limiter instant with wheel spin. 

when launching at the pod i have to set the lauch control at 4000rpm to try and get grip but at shaky i can launch at 6000 with wheelspin but just about the right amount to get you moving. 


Also you say pod has better prep than shaky? 


in my supra i cant take the car over 1/2 throttle in 3rd gear as the back end just breaks away and tries to over take but at shaky i always find grip in 3rd and even manage to hit the nos giving another 125bhp. The supra will still break traction in 3rd but its more controlled with small amounts of throttle control. At pod i find my self fighting the car and pretty much having to let off and re apply the throttle every few secounds. 


Like i say i always run 1/2 secound faster at shaky, only run there maybe 10 times but compared to maybe 60+ runs at the pod i no longer bother going the pod, its all wheel hope in the GTR and sideways in the supra for me when im there.



Is it me doing something wrong maybe? Is it that the track prep is for drag/slicks only maybe? Maybe they should do a lane prepped for drag tyres and the other lane for road tyres?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Top fuelers and door slammers don't have any problems at the Pod so you'll find its your cars set up and tyres etc.

When I was at the pod the track looked great, far better than anything in NZ thats for sure.

Get some decent tyres and soft suspension and you'd be amased at the difference.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> End of the day if you dont have the slip it dont count LOL!
> 
> Its nice to know your G meter is pretty close. Goes to show the lack of grip at santa pod if you can get quicker on normal tarmac (providing you are running on flat tarmac)
> 
> ...


imo it does count as ive checked how close the gtech is against pod slips, but i want the ticket for my records not to prove it can do it.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Top fuelers and door slammers don't have any problems at the Pod so you'll find its your cars set up and tyres etc.
> 
> When I was at the pod the track looked great, far better than anything in NZ thats for sure.
> 
> Get some decent tyres and soft suspension and you'd be amased at the difference.


defo tyres and suspension as im on falkens and tein flex :bawling: lol

want an 11 as it is though.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

when i tried to launch on my first go how i normally do it the front of the car seemed to violently bounce and i was worried something was going to break so i backed of and just reapplied the gas hence the 13.8.

i just need to practise feeding the clutch in slower to lessen the wheelspin. ive perfected it on the road so hopefully can at the pod with more practise.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

red run was the 12.8 at 117 mph pod run overlaid with my best run elsewhere.










so if i knock of the 3 mph on the earlier gtech run makes 123 mph and i managed 122.5 on pod slip on rubbish launch. and knock of the .2 correction which is due i think to me deep staging and gtech was set up with 12" rollout. 
anyways i think it shows a 11.8 at 123 mph should be where its at on a 1.8 - 1.9 60ft.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

So while this debate have come up now... which is the better track?
Santa Pod or Shakespeare?

I been to Santa Pod a few time, and never been to Shakespeare.

From what I understand... if the track is properly glue down, then I am sure Santa Pod's surfaces is world class.
But you only get a few of those days in the Peak Performance Test Day, or a few of the show date that are run with things such as HKS Drag Series.

But what about if they are not treated? How will that affect the traction?

I guess what I am saying is what is the difference between Santa Pod and Shakespeare assuming both track surfaces are not treated?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I can understand your questioning but I don't think there are any specific anwers as I think it depends on the day, and who has been on track. I'm not saying Pod is always better but I would say it is better on competition days than Shakey ever is. 

A litle statistic for you, it costs 800.00GBP to glue the track prior to a single HKS eliminator... they do this several times a day at the shows featuring an HKS round...

Would they spend this sort of money at a RWYB event where people are running treaded road tyres? Well I'm sure they do there best to ensure a good surface but it's not up to the same standard as competiton days...

Road tyres cut through the surface more quickly than drag tyres - you must have seen them pouring sand and glue on the start line on RWYB days trying to repair the surface... Wheel hop is down to all sorts of factors, grabby rubber compound, not enough revs if it happens at launch, less tyre flex on lo-profile road tyres, movement in diff mounts, flex in gearbox and engine mounts - your gear stick probably jumps around wildly during wheelhop, rear suspension too stiff... the list goes on.... but one thing for sure something will eventually break if you let it hop....

There is a lot of science involved in track prep dependent on a lot of factors not least of which is temperature where different glue mixes are used..

Your car spinning up in third is, as Rob suggests, a characteristic of your car and not the track. Comparing two runs at two locations and only considering track surface as a reason for discrepencies is what you might call bad science as so many other factors come in to play, track temps, engine temps, humidity, air temps, tyre temps, etc. etc. etc...

sorry to drone on... but you get the picture...


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I was running low 1.7 0-60fts at Santa pod on Falken 452's, but had to drop the rear pressures down to 16psi or they just span up and ruined the launch, not until I ran with the R888s did I finally see a 1.6 60ft at the pod and that was also the place of my PB 11.76, which I've still not beaten at SP or Shakespeare raceway over a year later. 
The R888s got me eventually down to a 1.608 0-60ft at Santa pod in September 2010 

Overall, I much prefer Shakespeare raceway, the strip always seems pretty well glued, had many a dodgy days racing at the pod on terrible surfaces


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> I was running low 1.7 0-60fts at Santa pod on Falken 452's, but had to drop the rear pressures down to 16psi or they just span up and ruined the launch, not until I ran with the R888s did I finally see a 1.6 60ft at the pod and that was also the place of my PB 11.76, which I've still not beaten at SP or Shakespeare raceway over a year later.
> The R888s got me eventually down to a 1.608 0-60ft at Santa pod in September 2010
> 
> Overall, I much prefer Shakespeare raceway, the strip always seems pretty well glued, had many a dodgy days racing at the pod on terrible surfaces


thats interesting to know as im running 30 psi all round. once ive got my 11 in full street set up i may try altering suspension stiffness and tyre pressures to see just how low it will go. i want my best time first though exactly as she sits on the street.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I normally drop my pressure to around 22psi... I'll give the 16psi a try next time.
I'll probably give Shakespeare a try also as I have only ever went to Santa Pod.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Just for reference, I've also got the R888s at 16psi too. I tried lowering the front tyres too, down to around 20psi, but didn't have enough power (stage 1) to push the car and ran terrible times!!!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Street tyres on a good street surface will give better times on a G-tech than street tyres on a good drag surface.

You don't go and play indoor basketball in 10 pin bowling shoes do you?

Get the right rubber (and suspension) for the job and watch the 60fts tumble and seeing as they have the biggest effect on ET its a no brainer thats the area you need to concentrate on.

Rob


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Street tyres on a good street surface will give better times on a G-tech than street tyres on a good drag surface.
> 
> You don't go and play indoor basketball in 10 pin bowling shoes do you?
> 
> ...


thanks for your input rob i think im gonna look out for some stock suspension to put on once ive got my 11 how it is. 

with my 122.55 mph terminal on a fairly rubbish run what time do you think i should be seeing on a good launch ? and is weight vs mph equal to hp ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

122mph is good enough for a 10.8 on a real good run but we usually add about 1/2 a second for a street based GTR so mid 10s should be do-able.

If you can tell me the weight of your car I can tell you aprox how much power you've needed to run the 122mph.

Rob


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> thanks for your input rob i think im gonna look out for some stock suspension to put on once ive got my 11 how it is.
> 
> with my 122.55 mph terminal on a fairly rubbish run what time do you think i should be seeing on a good launch ? and is weight vs mph equal to hp ?


On my previous Turbo setup, I done a [email protected] at Santa Pod.
That was with a 1.89 60ft I think... so that is what I think would be realistic for a noob driver like myself.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nocturnal said:


> On my previous Turbo setup, I done a [email protected] at Santa Pod.
> That was with a 1.89 60ft I think... so that is what I think would be realistic for a noob driver like myself.


With High 10s GTRs we usually see low 1.5s.

If you dropped your 60ft to say 1.60 that alone would get you a very low 11.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Street tyres on a good street surface will give better times on a G-tech than street tyres on a good drag surface.
> 
> You don't go and play indoor basketball in 10 pin bowling shoes do you?
> 
> ...



So are you basically saying then robby that if the track was unprepped as in normal street tarmac a car using road tyres would put down a better time than on a preped track? 

and

Drag tyres will run better times on a preped track than normal tarmac? 



Another question for you, my car has the nismo suspension ,the pink / silver one that has softness/hardness control along with a adjuster on the top of the struts that must be rebound? On its softest setting the ride is still hard, is this suspension to hard a set up for drag racing? I dont have wheel hop or traction issues on the road but suffer really bad from it at santa pod.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

mattysupra said:


> So are you basically saying then robby that if the track was unprepped as in normal street tarmac a car using road tyres would put down a better time than on a preped track?


If its unprepped and had heaps of street cars down it its probably worse than a decent road surface when your on street tyres. 



mattysupra said:


> Drag tyres will run better times on a preped track than normal tarmac?


Absolutley, drag tyres on the street are downright dangerous.




mattysupra said:


> Another question for you, my car has the nismo suspension ,the pink / silver one that has softness/hardness control along with a adjuster on the top of the struts that must be rebound? On its softest setting the ride is still hard, is this suspension to hard a set up for drag racing? I dont have wheel hop or traction issues on the road but suffer really bad from it at santa pod.



With dot drag tyres I did a 1.3 60ft in the Drag-r @ 1740kg on old stock suspension and we always run mid 1.4s in 600-700hp street skylines with old stock suspension.

The fact you have problems at the strip you don't have on the street just shows how different the surfaces are.

As usual, he who spends the most money on "bling" doesn't usually go the fastest.

Rob


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 122mph is good enough for a 10.8 on a real good run but we usually add about 1/2 a second for a street based GTR so mid 10s should be do-able.
> 
> If you can tell me the weight of your car I can tell you aprox how much power you've needed to run the 122mph.
> 
> Rob


that would be great rob thankyou.

weighbridge it was 1520 kg with half tank fuel no driver and im 90 kg so around 1630 kg full of fuel with me in it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> that would be great rob thankyou.
> 
> weighbridge it was 1520 kg with half tank fuel no driver and im 90 kg so around 1630 kg full of fuel with me in it.


500whp on an ideal run to do 122mph at 1630kg but you probably "averaged" more like 550whp to get your 122mph.

Rob


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 500whp on an ideal run to do 122mph at 1630kg but you probably "averaged" more like 550whp to get your 122mph.
> 
> Rob


thanks one good thing i have more power than i thought as i thought i was around 450 awhp 

ive taken it all on board rob but i assume my gearbox and diff are standard so not to sure how much grip off the line will be to much and the drivetrain gives up ? 

id like to get even just an 11.99 on my current setup which is really street / track. but after that im seriously considering some soft suspension and decent tyres.

100 % agree on the tyres i have consistently run 1.8s on normal rough tarmac but was miles off this at the strip. 
i will have to slip the clutch at pod alot more than i do on the road to get of the line any sense.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 500whp on an ideal run to do 122mph at 1630kg but you probably "averaged" more like 550whp to get your 122mph.
> 
> Rob


one other thing rob my 122.5 mph was with a 2.2 60 ft et 12.3, with a better launch is my mph going to be lower ? its been said it will be lower on a good launch but i cant see how it can ? basically if ive hit almost 123 mph with a 2.2 60 ft can i still hit that mph with a 1.7 60 ft ? 

thankyou.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> ive taken it all on board rob but i assume my gearbox and diff are standard so not to sure how much grip off the line will be to much and the drivetrain gives up ?


Here's a 10.2 with good dot tyres, totally stock suspension, diffs, axles, gearbox etc, we just starting having trouble with breaking 3rd once we dropped below 10.5.

YouTube - RIPS RB30 GTS4 10.2 @ 134mph www.ripsltd.com

An 11.99 should be no problem at all for the stock gear if you can drive 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> one other thing rob my 122.5 mph was with a 2.2 60 ft et 12.3, with a better launch is my mph going to be lower ? its been said it will be lower on a good launch but i cant see how it can ? basically if ive hit almost 123 mph with a 2.2 60 ft can i still hit that mph with a 1.7 60 ft ?
> 
> thankyou.


Well there's been whole threads on the subject and I'm still on the fence with this one.

I have been as low as a 1.10 60ft and ran my highest 1/2 track mph (150) and full track mph (181) with it although with slightly slower 60fts the mph wasn't effected much at all but it definatly didn't go up for me.


Seeing as you win races with R/T and ET and ET is directly related to the 60ft thats where I concentrate my efforts first and if you get that right, the rest has a much better chance of taking care of itself.

Rob


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> As usual, he who spends the most money on "bling" doesn't usually go the fastest.
> 
> Rob



LOL, not much choice on that, nismo built car and thats how they sold the car! 



So then, from what im reading it looks to me that drag racing at proper places like santa pod etc are bull crap figures for a road car? 


Basically a road car as in road tyres you use everyday (rain/snow/sun) will give you a slower speed at a drag strip? 

But if we swap tyres to MT's etc that you cant drive (rain/snow) safely on the road will give you a better time at a strip? 

So when people are running road cars trying to see how quick there car is as a 'road' car they are actually quicker in true road form than a dedictated straight line car that i look at as a 'straight line' car only? 

Same as suspension, the softer the suspension the better for the strip but the car wont go round corners on the road as quick? Basically these fast quarter mile cars dont stand a chance on a track to a lower powered car with a good suspension set up that works on the 'road' also? 

so in other words its pointless running a 'true' road car down the strip to say i have a "10 second car" because really if you stuck soft suspension and some drag tyres on it, well it will run faster on a strip only but is not really a car you can drive on the road! 


does that make sence ? :nervous:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

If you leave a well handling street GTR completley alone and turn up at the strip and change nothing you'll be disapointed for sure, just like if you turn up in a street spec car to a gravel hillclimb, your not going to do any good against guys on gravel tyres are you?

Any results you get will only be based on what you have and how you prepare it, if you turn up in your street GTR and don't touch a thing your going to get eaten alive by far lesser cars that are set up right, seen it a million times.

You might as well just race on your play station or on a G tech down the road if you don't want to prepare properly for the strip.

Check my website, my front page catch phrase is "If you do things like everyone else you will get results like everyone else" quite simple really 

Rob


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I totally respect the theory of running your car on the strip exactly as it runs on the street, but unless you launch your car on the roads the same as you do at the drag strip, which I never EVER have, then it's pretty meaningless.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> I totally respect the theory of running your car on the strip exactly as it runs on the street


Thats cool and alot of guys want to run their cars that way but they have to also be prepared for the fact they will get poor results.

I don't think I'd be keen to jump from a plane "just as I walked in off the street" .......although the "result" might be quite exciting...... for a while a least, lol.

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I drive to the Pod bolt in the cross brace / harness on the half cage, put the rear 15" drag wheels/tyres on, switch to race fuel, take out three clicks on the rear S tune suspension and go drag racing... 1750kg 1.56s 10.76s ET. I do though also have line lock and a grid dancer 4wd controller so I can burnout more easily. Sometimes I'll adjust the rear camber to keep the wheels square under squat but usually don't bother...


I also do track days, then I pump up the road tyres and add three clicks on the suspension and go on track. 

If I did more track I'd probably spend time tuning the geometry specifically for track and fit poly bushes etc.. If I wanted to go solely track and not drag I'd fit smaller turbos, like the GTSS I used to have.



Depends what you want from the car...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Excatly, sounds like you have a good compromise where it does pretty well at either with minimal work, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a little confussed about this 'setup' discusion, 'blue34' does do what he said I was at rotorstock 7 next to him in the 'pits', and what my point is that all that was done to my car on that day (the 4 door gts-t that Ludders' drove), was put a pair of slicks on the back, and it ran times on the strip nigh on identical to the trakM8 telemetry I use to help me get thing right on the road. And it is 98% a road car.
So road tyres for the road, drag slicks for dragging....
The only thing I can make out from all this is that some people must run on VERY smooth tracks with VERY hard suspension, they must be aufull road cars....?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

r33-sky said:


> I'm a little confussed about this 'setup' discusion, 'blue34' does do what he said I was at rotorstock 7 next to him in the 'pits', and what my point is that all that was done to my car on that day (the 4 door gts-t that Ludders' drove), was put a pair of slicks on the back, and it ran times on the strip nigh on identical to the trakM8 telemetry I use to help me get thing right on the road. And it is 98% a road car.
> So road tyres for the road, drag slicks for dragging....
> The only thing I can make out from all this is that some people must run on VERY smooth tracks with VERY hard suspension, they must be aufull road cars....?


theres your answer you ran drag slicks, i still ran falken 452 road tyres and lost 0.4 sec in the 60ft, if that doubled in my et i would have done an 11.5. far from optimum though on my falkens i can improve with more clutch slip im ceratin. 

also at pod scs harvey gibbs 10 sec escort cosworth was only running 1.9 - 2.0 60fts so the track definitely wasnt great. i ran against a 140 mph r32 gtr on drag slicks and his 60 ft was 1.97 !


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

r33-sky said:


> The only thing I can make out from all this is that some people must run on VERY smooth tracks with VERY hard suspension, they must be aufull road cars....?


My car is an awful road car. 285 wide R888s in all weathers, and tracking all over the road with the variying cambers, hard front suspension, soft rear suspension, add the lack of interior and stereo system, twin plate clutch, it's the worst road car I've owned. Luckily it only drives to and from the drag strip, maybe the occassional Ace cafe meet, but I can't wait to get out of it and back in my Mondeo by the time I return from a days racing


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

anyways here my time slips from the day


























13.8 i lost alot of time between 60ft and 330 ft as i had to let off major front end bounce.
12.8 against a fat skyline and fluffed 3rd and put it in fifth lol
12.3 was a rubbish launch and second gear change but second to third and third to fourth was very quick and timed well. 

hopefully il have another try next sunday.


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry if this is taking the thread off-topic, Cliff J and others, I find myself in a dilemma now.....
Since rotorstock 7 I've had my ECU 'impul' map RPM increased to 7.5k and timing 'smoothed' by RSP, done a few other things , And full weight, A/c everything that makes the car 'nice' I would now hope for VERY low 12's if not even high 11's (with slicks) with me driving....
I have another car (FTO) so I can 'afford' to strip my skyline out, BUT... is it worth it?
Does it ruin a great fast way to travel, into something I just 'toletrate' like Cliff?
At the moment it's not to far from 'normal' to drive, ok maybe like a 'stage 1' but nothing like how moddified it realy is.
So again, is it worth stripping, has anyone regreted it? or do the results overway the noise etc.?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

r33-sky said:


> Sorry if this is taking the thread off-topic, Cliff J and others, I find myself in a dilemma now.....
> Since rotorstock 7 I've had my ECU 'impul' map RPM increased to 7.5k and timing 'smoothed' by RSP, done a few other things , And full weight, A/c everything that makes the car 'nice' I would now hope for VERY low 12's if not even high 11's (with slicks) with me driving....
> I have another car (FTO) so I can 'afford' to strip my skyline out, BUT... is it worth it?
> Does it ruin a great fast way to travel, into something I just 'toletrate' like Cliff?
> ...


Depends how serious you want to get with the drag stuff... I'd say no, not worth stripping out if you enjoy your creature comorts on the road.. Just take pleasure in getting the best you can out of the car in full trim.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> take out three clicks on the rear S tune suspension and go drag racing... .



You have the same suspension as me then. 

do you run it on full soft? Do you have rear and front set to soft or do you make the front harder and the rear soft? how do you have yours set for the road? 

How do you have the top adjuster on the top of the struts set?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> You have the same suspension as me then.
> 
> do you run it on full soft? Do you have rear and front set to soft or do you make the front harder and the rear soft? how do you have yours set for the road?
> 
> How do you have the top adjuster on the top of the struts set?


I usually have the front and rear on soft for drag and road and only set them to hard on track, when I also pump the tyres up to around 48psi!

Do you have holes in the rear parcel shelf to drop the adjuster through to the strut top?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> I usually have the front and rear on soft for drag and road and only set them to hard on track, when I also pump the tyres up to around 48psi!
> 
> Do you have holes in the rear parcel shelf to drop the adjuster through to the strut top?


Yes the adjusters come through the parcel shelf


So you adjust the setting soft on the gas reserve thing at the side of the shock? 

What do you set the top of the struts to? 

these are mine- 













I have always run these on there soft setting (bottom of strut) but dont know what the top adjuster does so have never touched it. 


Like i say tho, i get real bad wheel hop at santa pod but i dont get it at shaky or on the road. 


I was using bridgestone potenza tyres so it must be down to these then?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Normally for 2 ways suspension, the adjustment for the bump is on the external reservoir, and the adjustment for the rebound is on the top (assuming it is an upright damper)


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> Yes the adjusters come through the parcel shelf
> 
> 
> So you adjust the setting soft on the gas reserve thing at the side of the shock?
> ...


Yours looks a bit more up to date than mine, and you have height adjustment - mine looks like this might be the 33 version, was on the car from Japan.










I only have adjustment on strut top which might adjust compression damping only or maybe it adjusts compression and rebound off the same adjuster - pretty basic adjustment only.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well i went again yesterday and fluffed it again only got 2 goes a 13.1 and a 12.9 then rained pretty hard so i left. 60fts were 2.6 and 2.4  lol.

ive been playing and now ive driven it abit with the shocks on full soft it is getting quite soft on the back end so thats gotta help, and ive ordered a hurst roll control so il be able to lock the front brakes and do a burnout to heat the tyres, just gotta wait til next year now to have another go !


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

scoooby slayer said:


> 60fts were 2.6 and 2.4  lol.


Really sorry dude but I just can't see how its possible to 60ft that slow.

You'd surely be able to pull away from a set of lights slightly briskly and get a 2.4 - 2.6.

Even 2wd drift cars with hard suspension and crap tyres 60ft quicker than that, something real bad must be going on there mate.

Rob


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Our R32 GTR did a 1.6 60ft on R888's, firm circuit suspension... and on a crumbly airfield!

8000rpm and lift


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Really sorry dude but I just can't see how its possible to 60ft that slow.
> 
> You'd surely be able to pull away from a set of lights slightly briskly and get a 2.4 - 2.6.
> 
> ...


to be honest mate i dont know either as in september and august i was consistently doing 1.8s maybe im being to gentle with it, i need to go out on the drive and have a few goes i think and see what ive been doing wrong.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

well after reading adam and robs reply i thought id better go out and have a go, its not the car its me i think im driving to much from a mechanical point of view when im at pod. 

anyways ive just had a go launching at 7k and done it










first run is a crappy one from sunday at pod, last 3 are 3 launches ive just done up the farm tarmac drive, i launched with zero mechanical sympathy 

i just gotta go do it at pod now, i think i may trailor it there though so i dont worry about breaking it


----------

